# Mario Monti



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2012)

Monti: “Se serve al Paese io disponibile”

Il premier: “Non mi candiderò ma se mi verrà chiesto prenderò la proposta in considerazione”


http://www.lastampa.it/2012/09/27/i...disponibile-ESOFMzaHv41VTry3bdIWJM/index.html


----------



## cris (27 Settembre 2012)

quasi quasi è il caso che rimangano sti qua, sono i meno peggio penso.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2012)

Uno vale l'altro. Tutti uguali.


----------



## prd7 (27 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Uno vale l'altro. Tutti uguali.



Si però si rischia di sfociare nel qualunquismo così, ed è molto pericoloso.
Le alternative sono quelle che sono, ma io, riesco a trovare delle differenze. IO comunque credo che voterò in base ai miei ideali, non riuscirò mai a votare un liberale/liberista. E' contro i miei principi.


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Settembre 2012)

Mi pare che da un sondaggio del Sole 24 l'80% degli imprenditori e dei professionisti lo voterebbe.


----------



## Gekyn (27 Settembre 2012)

Io da imprenditore lo voterei


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Settembre 2012)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Io da imprenditore lo voterei



Secondo me è un segnale molto, molto forte.

Siamo in un periodo in cui chiudono tantissime imprese ogni giorno. Monti è in carica da un anno ormai, e nonostante le condizioni critiche in cui vertono determinate classi lavorative, queste stesse lo voterebbero con una maggioranza schiacciante.


----------



## iceman. (27 Settembre 2012)

Nah, meglio silvio, il miglior primo ministro che l'italia abbia mai avuto


----------



## smallball (27 Settembre 2012)

vista l'attuale situazione dei politici,confermerei il tutto


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Nah, meglio silvio, il miglior primo ministro che l'italia abbia mai avuto



...infatti in Italia non esiste il primo ministro.


----------



## Brain84 (27 Settembre 2012)

Da libero professionista lo voterei ancora ache perchè le alternative sono veramente scandalose


----------



## Miro (27 Settembre 2012)

Spero si ricandidi, ma soprattutto spero che non si candidi il nano.


----------



## Stex (27 Settembre 2012)

Vattene! Nessuno ti vuole


----------



## riccardokaka (28 Settembre 2012)

Dobbiamo solo sperare che si candidi. Altrimenti è finita.


----------



## korma (28 Settembre 2012)

e beh...gli serve ancora qualche annetto per affossarci completamente...mi sembra giusto.

non è riuscito ancora a rendere obbligatorio l'uso del bancomat per andare a pisciare...questo sara' uno dei punti cardine della sua campagna...uso obbligatorio di bancomat e carte e completo annullamento della sovranita' italiana sul suo territorio...poi c'è gente che sputa in faccia a Mussolini..questo non l'ha eletto nessuno e probabilmente restera' a capo del paese per anni..se non è un golpe questo.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Settembre 2012)

Magari.


----------



## Prinz (28 Settembre 2012)

pietà, fuori dai ********


----------



## Emanuele (28 Settembre 2012)

Il bello è che dice "non mi candido, però sono disponibile a fare il primo ministro". Insomma, la democrazia viene buttata definitivamente nel cesso.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Settembre 2012)

Vado controcorrente, ma credo che Monti ci serva nel ruolo di presidente della repubblica. Bisogna dare continuità soprattutto nel rapporto con l'Europa.


----------



## smallball (28 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Vado controcorrente, ma credo che Monti ci serva nel ruolo di presidente della repubblica. Bisogna dare continuità soprattutto nel rapporto con l'Europa.



al Colle credo andra' Berlusconi,lo penso da tanto,in cambio di una sua non candidatura a Palazzo Chigi


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mi pare che da un sondaggio del Sole 24 l'80% degli imprenditori e dei professionisti lo voterebbe.



ma dove ???? ci sta ammazzando tutti


----------



## Nick (28 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma dove ???? ci sta ammazzando tutti




Sta facendo il possibile per sistemare la situazione disastrosa causata dal Berlusca e da chi lo ha votato, ha la fiducia di imprenditori, dei liberi professionisti e dei giovani, mi sembra un segnale molto forte 

Io dico, avanti assolutamente con Monti!


----------



## Dottorm (28 Settembre 2012)

Probabilmente anche io lo voterei, ma attenzione: se dovesse scendere in un campo politico e non esclusivamente tecnico come adesso, i politicanti nostrani tirerebbero fuori le loro migliori tattiche per metterlo in cattiva luce. D'altronde loro sono solo 40 anni che stanno in politica...come si permette un signor nessuno di emarginarli dal banchetto???


----------



## Hammer (28 Settembre 2012)

Nick ha scritto:


> Sta facendo il possibile per sistemare la situazione disastrosa causata dal Berlusca e da chi lo ha votato, ha la fiducia di imprenditori, dei liberi professionisti e dei giovani, mi sembra un segnale molto forte



Poi c'è chi vede il complotto in ogni dove, io personalmente ti do ragione.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Settembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma dove ???? ci sta ammazzando tutti



Mi sembra sia un sondaggio di una settimana fa circa.


----------



## esjie (28 Settembre 2012)

Altri 5 anni con Monti e la benzina va a 6 euro, l'Iva al 30%. Certo che a vedere le alternative c'è da spararsi in bocca. Non possono venire a conquistarci?


----------



## The Ripper (28 Settembre 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> al Colle credo andra' Berlusconi,lo penso da tanto,in cambio di una sua non candidatura a Palazzo Chigi



Con la questione delle migno tte mi sa che se l'è giocato. Non è possibile che il capo dello stato abbia una condotta morale più che dubbia.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma dove ???? ci sta ammazzando tutti



e io che pensavo che fossero stati 15 anni di politica economica disastrosa ad ammazzarci!!!


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (28 Settembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Da libero professionista lo voterei ancora ache perchè le alternative sono veramente scandalose


Idem.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (28 Settembre 2012)

Purtroppo per le politiche italiane c'è poco da fare, ma almeno nelle europee, dove possono candidarsi anche stranieri comunitari, le mie preferenze vanno dalla Danimarca al circolo polare artico...Comunque non vedo tutti sti meriti di Monti: tasse, tagli, disoccupazione che non scende anzi sale, nessuna patrimoniale sui grandi redditi, insomma paga sempre Pantalone.


----------



## Doctore (28 Settembre 2012)

Monti non ha fatto nessun miracolo o genialata ha solo aumentato le tasse.Il problema e' l alternativa come al solito...Onestamente l unico che mi da un briciolo di fiducia in questo momento e' renzi...magari verro smentito


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Purtroppo per le politiche italiane c'è poco da fare, ma almeno nelle europee, dove possono candidarsi anche stranieri comunitari, le mie preferenze vanno dalla Danimarca al circolo polare artico...Comunque non vedo tutti sti meriti di Monti: tasse, tagli, disoccupazione che non scende anzi sale, *nessuna patrimoniale sui grandi redditi*, insomma paga sempre Pantalone.



E' già una contraddizione interna non da poco. Comunque, c'è il contributo di solidarietà sui grandi redditi.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2012)

POLITICA 29/09/2012 - VERSO IL2013, L’IPOTESI DI UN BIS Cresce il partito del Monti bis

Marchionne: “Toglierebbe molta incertezza”. Apertura dai vescovi, la Cisl gradisce ma la Cgil stoppa

ROBERTO GIOVANNINI ROMA Non ha dubbi, rispetto all’ipotesi di un governo Monti-bis dopo le elezioni l’ad della Fiat Sergio Marchionne. Dal Salone dell’auto di Parigi Marchionne spiega che la conferma del Professore a Palazzo Chigi «sarebbe un passo avanti enorme per il paese. Darebbe credibilità e toglierebbe molta incertezza», e «avrebbe un grande valore in termini di credibilità internazionale. Giro il mondo come una trottola e vedo la reazione degli altri Capi di Stato: la reputazione che il Paese ha grazie a Monti è anche maggiore di quella che si merita. La continuità di gestione è importante. La scelta è ovviamente sua, ma aiuterebbe moltissimo tutti quelli che fanno industria nel paese». E a lui personalmente, chiarisce Marchionne, farebbe «molto piacere».

Il Monti-bis piace alla Fiat, ma piace anche ai vescovi della Conferenza Episcopale Italiana. Questo è il messaggio che si evince dalle (caute) parole di monsignor Mariano Crociata, segretario generale della Cei. «Siamo preoccupati per la situazione - dice il vescovo - e quindi siamo vicini a qualsiasi soluzione possa favorire un adeguato e rapido superamento della crisi. Non ci occupiamo di nomi, ma auspichiamo una coesione accresciuta tra chi ha a cuore il bene del paese», «tra tutte le forze che scelgono una forma e le persone per continuare un impegno di superamento di questo passaggio critico». Più netto il messaggio lanciato da Marco Tarquinio, direttore del quotidiano Cei «Avvenire»: l’annuncio di New York del premier è «un passo utile, un altro servizio reso al Paese».

Monti dopo Monti probabilmente è gradito anche a Confindustria, ma ieri il numero uno degli industriali Giorgio Squinzi ha chiarito che prima servirebbe una maggioranza solida e con una base politica. «In Italia abbiamo bisogno di un governo stabile, credibile e capace di operare -afferma da Londra Squinzi - e quindi deve avere una base politica», perché serve «credibilità e avere una visione per il futuro». Insomma, «il Monti bis è una delle possibilità, ma al di la dei nomi quel che serve è un governo stabile che possa operare per l’intera legislatura».

I sindacati, come da copione, si dividono. Raffaele Bonanni, leader della Cisl, già aveva proposto un Monti-bis, e ora si dice convinto «che nessuno ha la reputazione, l’autorevolezza e la capacità di rassicurazione che ha Monti e quindi, nella situazione in cui ci troviamo, credo che sia un bene se lui potesse continuare la sua opera». Luigi Angeletti, numero uno Uil, pare disinteressato: «mi sembra un dibattito astratto: quello che mi interessa sapere è cosa fare adesso». La posizione più netta è di Susanna Camusso. Riproporre Monti? «Si ha la sensazione di un paese che non ce la fa a costruire alternative politiche diverse per uscire dalla crisi. Sarebbe un messaggio di rassegnazione, non una prospettiva di cambiamento. Noi abbiamo bisogno di cambiamento». Non si pronuncia il leader Ugl Giovanni Centrella: «dopo il governo tecnico di Monti - afferma -crediamo sia indispensabile un governo politico per restituire la parola ai cittadini», ma «se la presenza di Monti si dovesse ritenere necessaria, anche in questa seconda fase, ciò non ci troverebbe contrari».

Per Gianfranco Fini, «Monti è il premier più idoneo». La ministra Severino dice «tiferei per un Monti bis, ma da privata cittadina». Infine il commento del ministro dello Sviluppo economico Corrado Passera. «Saranno gli italiani - dice - a decidere chi dovrà avere la maggioranza nel prossimo Parlamento». E a chi gli domanda che vuole fare in futuro, Passera replica di voler «fare il ministro fino in fondo. Se un giorno deciderò di occuparmi in questo modo del bene comune, lo annuncerò chiaramente».

Fonte: La Stampa


----------



## Livestrong (29 Settembre 2012)

Il bello è che toccherà sorbirsi il suo stipendio anche qualora non si ricandidasse


----------



## Blu71 (1 Ottobre 2012)

POLITICA Il Monti-bis spacca Pd e Pdl. Berlusconi verso il sì al Prof Lunedì, 1 ottobre 2012 - 09:52:00

http://affaritaliani.libero.it/politica/monti-spacca-il-pd-e-il-pdl011012.html


----------



## Blu71 (1 Ottobre 2012)

POLITICA 01/10/2012 Monti: “Lasceremo il Paese ad altri” “Differenza non è tra destra e sinistra ma tra chi evade e chi non lo fa”

http://www.lastampa.it/2012/10/01/i...e-e-chi-non-ahthdqNgX0eRxk9BuzWAvN/index.html


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2012)

Dopo le elezioni un Monti bis? 
E' fatta per il Monti-bis - Affaritaliani.it


----------



## tamba84 (7 Novembre 2012)

nessun governante è perfetto ed errori son stati fatti pure qua, ma è lo stile che cambia, le tasse di monti non son servite per bunga bunga, il premier mentre andava a rotoli l'italia non andava a *******...


son piccole cose ma che credo facciano la differenza di stile visione e fiducia,non è un caso che all'estero non ridano più di noi.


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Novembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> nessun governante è perfetto ed errori son stati fatti pure qua, ma è lo stile che cambia, le tasse di monti non son servite per bunga bunga, il premier mentre andava a rotoli l'italia non andava a *******...
> 
> 
> son piccole cose ma che credo facciano la differenza di stile visione e fiducia,non è un caso che all'estero non ridano più di noi.



Questo, in primis (non è importantissimo a livello "pratico", ma fa anche un po' schifo uno pseudo******** al governo).

Ma secondariamente due sono, a mio avviso, le ragioni per cui andrebbe rivotato un monti.
1) Continuità. Salisse un Bersani/Vendola/Casini/Grillo/Berlusconi, per una questione meramente di voti, manderebbe all'aria molte delle (sanguinose) idee di Monti. Ciò che non è chiaro è che le sanguinose idee di Monti non sono state fatte per dispetto. Far salire un altro vuol dire continuare a prendere la comoda strada del fallimento strutturale, al posto di combatterlo sputando sangue.
2) La crisi mondiale è partita dalla finanza, che era dopata, e che ha avuto impatti su quella reale devastanti. Qualcuno di voi sa, da quando è partito il governo Monti, quanto è variato il listino di Milano? Molti non guardano a queste cose "Son cose da finanzieri ricchi" "Cosa c'entra con la disoccupazione?!" "E' solo un modo per far arricchire le banche" etc. Ma non è così, altrimenti tutte se ne sarebbero fregati dei derivati e dei fratelli Lemanni....


Tutto questo detto da uno che non vede esattamente Monti come il Messia eh...


Edit: Non pensavo che ped ofilo fosse da censura.


----------



## Doctore (8 Novembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> nessun governante è perfetto ed errori son stati fatti pure qua, ma è lo stile che cambia, le tasse di monti non son servite per bunga bunga, il premier mentre andava a rotoli l'italia non andava a *******...
> 
> 
> son piccole cose ma che credo facciano la differenza di stile visione e fiducia,non è un caso che all'estero non ridano più di noi.


Guarda che all estero siamo sempre stati derisi sopratutto in politica estera...


----------



## juventino (8 Novembre 2012)

Il suo governo tecnico mi ha deluso moltissimo. D'accordo che il parlamento era composto sempre dai soliti cani e porci, ma a mio avviso poteva e doveva fare di più. Tuttavia per me è lui il meno peggio, sebbene io non andrei a votare manco se si candidasse.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2012)

Monti ribadisce la propria disponibilità Mario Monti: "Se servisse, continuerei" Grilli apre a riduzione dell'Irap dal 2014 - Repubblica.it


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Novembre 2012)

tutto come previsto...


----------



## Fry Rossonero (11 Novembre 2012)

sti banchieri dimm...
perchè non se ne va a dar da mangiare ai piccioni grassi


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Mario Monti è, secondo me, quello che esce peggio da queste elezioni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2013)

Monti non è finito, cercano controfigure per i prossimi episodi di Walking Dead.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Monti ha fatto in un anno quello che casini cerca di fare da 5....


----------



## Vinz (26 Febbraio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Monti non è finito, cercano controfigure per i prossimi episodi di Walking Dead.


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mario Monti è, secondo me, quello che esce peggio da queste elezioni.



Blu, assolutamente no. Quello che esce peggio da queste elezioni è Bersani. Siamo obiettivi su.


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Febbraio 2013)

Monti non fosse salito in politica ora verrebbe ascoltato come minimo sia da PDL che PD.

Invece credeva di poter avere un peso e ha contribuito a questo casino. E lo dico da Montiano convinto.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Blu, assolutamente no. Quello che esce peggio da queste elezioni è Bersani. Siamo obiettivi su.



Kurt se Monti fosse rimasto fuori dalla lotta politica oggi avrebbe avuto buone possibilità di ri-presiedere un governo tecnico e forse di essere il prossimo Presidente della Repubblica invece adesso è del tutto irrilevante. Bersani non ha vinto come sperava ma comunque non è certo irrilevante.


----------



## Tobi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Voi siete matti. Altri 5 anni con monti e in italia rimaneva solo lui e napolitano. Ma che avete in testa?


----------



## Lollo interista (26 Febbraio 2013)

Monti, piaccia o non piaccia, era bruciato in partenza

Si parlava di rigore,equità e CRESCITA, si è vista solo il primo; pur con tutte le scusanti possibili ha dato l'impressione di un ciellino messo li a tappare i buchi e basta,ma senza nessuno slancio PER IL FUTURO


----------



## tamba84 (26 Febbraio 2013)

io l'ho votato (attraverso fli)perchè m pare uno serio.


----------



## Solo (27 Febbraio 2013)

S'è fatto fuori da solo. Lui e lo spin doctor americano.


----------

